# Getting blocked message for youtube again n again..



## Knight2A4 (Jul 25, 2015)

“Your requested URL has been blocked as per the directions received from Department of Telecommunications, Government of India. Please contact administrator for more information.”

Getting above message anyone else have the same problem. Using Firefox build 40.0 But in internet Explorer also having the same problem.


----------



## Faun (Jul 25, 2015)

Which links ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 25, 2015)

No problems with YT but some file sharing sites are blocked here.


----------



## Knight2A4 (Jul 26, 2015)

I understand about file shearing sites like torrent sites or pirated movie sites but if i google for some thing n click on the link then the message appears not when i open youtube directly n search for the video. Wait will upload a video showing the problem for better understanding..

*youtu.be/8nU2kTRZ_sk

here uploaded a video on the problem


----------



## Anorion (Jul 26, 2015)

tried google dns servers?
note your current dns servers, and use 8.8.8.8 or 8.8.4.4

saw the video, that is strange


----------



## Knight2A4 (Jul 26, 2015)

Anorion said:


> tried google dns servers?
> note your current dns servers, and use 8.8.8.8 or 8.8.4.4
> 
> saw the video, that is strange


Thkx will try that 


Hakimtai said:


> “Your requested URL has been blocked as per the directions received from Department of Telecommunications, Government of India. Please contact administrator for more information.”
> 
> Getting above message anyone else have the same problem. Using Firefox build 40.0 But in internet Explorer also having the same problem.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jul 26, 2015)

Hakimtai said:


> “Your requested URL has been blocked as per the directions received from Department of Telecommunications, Government of India. Please contact administrator for more information.”
> 
> Getting above message anyone else have the same problem. Using Firefox build 40.0 But in internet Explorer also having the same problem.



just install this extension   *addons.mozilla.org/en-Us/firefox/addon/https-everywhere/

your problem will be solved


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 26, 2015)

ASHISH65 said:


> just install this extension   *addons.mozilla.org/en-Us/firefox/addon/https-everywhere/
> 
> your problem will be solved


If you saw the video carefully, even https is getting blocked.
 [MENTION=154537]Hakimtai[/MENTION]
Seems a goof up from your ISP. Did you contact them?


----------



## Knight2A4 (Jul 26, 2015)

Seems to be working with the extension but need to try some more before concluding ..........


----------

